# Where there are Brits there are lots of naked t...



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...its!! ;D

And Greece and specifically the resort I was on holiday was 95% full with them!!

Titland all around! ;D

How would you like if I collect all the photos in one site for you to view! You never know...you may identify members of your family that you always wanted to see topless but were afraid to ask!  ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Will you be including photo's of yourself too ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I wasn't planning to include the pics from the nudist beach...there are too explicit...especially when you see women lying down with legs wide open! :-X : ;D

...but hey...what a show! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

dirty ho's?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I wasn't planning to include the pics from the nudist beach because I have such a small cock ...they are too explicit and way too embaressing...especially when you see me lying down with my legs wide open! Â :-X : ;D
> 
> ...but hey...what a show and after all I am an exhibitionist! Â ;D ;D ;D


Vlastan.... really do you have to be so graphic ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice quote Abi - so subtle I nearly didn't see it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Lovely quote Abi.
It's nice to know that vlastan is not embarrassed about admitting his short comings ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Pure Class ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lovely quote Abi.
> It's nice to know that vlastan is not embarrassed about admitting his short comings Â ;D


I have NO short comings at all!! 

I should start another thread to expand on this! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Your confusing yourself with a kebab again...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Lovely quote Abi.
> It's nice to know that vlastan is not embarrassed about admitting his short comings Â ;D


I expect the 'comings' are so short he wont ferterlize the earth :-X ;D !!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did I tell you that I actually have a picture of myself by the nudist beach? And I wear only my birthday suit!!

But I am worried that if I share this with you, I will scare the last few ladies away! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I expect the 'comings' are so short he wont ferterlize the earth Â :-X Â ;D !!


But maybe he has lots of short comings that make up for him not having a large one. Â :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Did I tell you that I actually have a picture of myself by the nudist beach? And I wear only my birthday suit!!
> 
> But I am worried that if I share this with you, I will scare the last few ladies away! Â ;D


Awww bless him


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan

Upload it to ratemyboner.com and we can call score it from 1 to 10!!

(Apparantly)


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> 1 inch when errect ladies !! I want to share this with you, I will scare the last ladies away! Â ;D


tut tut Nickopolopodoppilas :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Did I tell you that I actually have a picture of myself by the nudist beach? And I wear only my birthday suit!!
> 
> But I am worried that if I share this with you, I will scare the last few ladies away! Â ;D


Is it a nasty picture then? We dont scare easily!

Please do upload it to Lisa's site and then you will really know how you compare to our usual men. ;D
We will try to be fair in our assessment of your equipment. What criteria would you lke us to use?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Been out walking the dog again, Vlastan Â :-/ ???


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ahh! That explains why greek women are so bad at mathematics.....because their husbands keep telling them that
<-------------------------------------------> is 12 inches!!!!!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Ahh! That explains why greek women are so bad at mathematics.....because their husbands keep telling them that
> <-------------------------------------------> is 12 inches!!!!!!


I cant imagine how they can live with that ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Ahh! That explains why greek women are so bad at mathematics.....because their husbands keep telling them that
> <-------------------------------------------> is 12 inches!!!!!!


We use centimetres in Greece Lisa!! 

Lisa...you are such a naughty lil girl...how come you know the boner site? I just had a look there to see what they have!

Anyway, on the nudist beach you are not meant to walk around erected...or else the women will "attack" you! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Anyway, on the nudist beach you are not meant to walk around erected...or else the women will "attack" you! Â ;D


You mean you don't like this as well as other men chasing you knowing that you like opening rear doors of things  :-X


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Is it a nasty picture then? We dont scare easily!
> 
> Please do upload it to Lisa's site and then you will really know how you compare to our usual men. Â ;D
> We will try to be fair in our assessment of your equipment. What criteria would you lke us to use?


Hey, its not my site!!!!!
I just , erm, know of it ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Anyway, on the nudist beach you are not meant to walk around erected... Â ;D


No Vlastan, you should lie down and cover your embarrassment with a wet wipe!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> No Vlastan, you should lie down and cover your embarrassment with a wet wipe!


Or a rizla paper......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

or a cotton bud!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Or a rizla paper......


Rolled of course!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There were some men around that were so tiny! I just couldn't believe it!

It is nice to be the exception! There were a lot of people staring at me as I was walking on the beach! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> There were a lot of people staring at me as I was walking on the beach! ;D


Was this because you were walking funny!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> There were some men around that were so tiny! I just couldn't believe it!
> 
> It is nice to be the exception! There were a lot of people staring at me as I was walking on the beach! ;D


Thats because your weird looking and they were thinking what a right ugly f****r yur are Nick


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well...my wife told me that I was one of the "biggest" boyz doing the rounds on the beach...so I guess they all wanted me for my ..."body" ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Well...my wife told me that I was one of the "biggest" boyz doing the rounds on the beach


Ha ha you fell for that one! That was her excuse for looking at the other( bigger) guys.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well...my wife told me that I was one of the "biggest" boyz doing the rounds on the beach...so I guess they all wanted me for my ..."body" Â ;D


Or or or or tried to distract you so those chicks could have your wife ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Or or or or tried to distract you so those chicks could have your wife Â ;D


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ever wondered whether you could spot a blind man on a nudist beach? it isn't hard.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

im not getting involved in this one Nic , your own your own mate :-*


----------

